# Early blastocysts



## Arty1 (Mar 12, 2015)

We had 2 early blastocysts put in on Saturday. Find out next week if they have worked. Has anybody had success with this type of embryo?


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

A friend of mine (and once a member of FF) gave birth to a healthy baby girl on sunday morning. She was an early blast  

Good luck x


----------



## Arty1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you hope84. That info has really put my mind at rest x


----------



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi arty, we had two early blastocyst on day 4 and im 23 weeks pregnant so if embyros are good then yes


----------

